

Why Does Everyone Heart Boxee? - RK
http://gigaom.com/2009/02/06/why-does-everyone-heart-boxee/

======
lec
I personally do not see the attraction (I also do not use Apple TV, I use HP
MediaSmart TV). Although Boxee is billed as a media server, and perhaps that
was its role when it was called XBMC, it currently is mostly a media
aggregator. Perhaps the infatuation with all things apple ( fueled in part by
the Jesus phone), has gotten everybody enthused but to be a genuine cross
platform media aggregator/server it must be able to stream internet content.
In its current incarnation Boxee uPnP server comes in disabled, and even after
you enable it, you quickly realize that it will not stream Hulu, Netflix, wb,
cc, cbs. I can see how, when running in an Apple-TV aggregating media there,
it can be appealing but until it can be used as an streaming server streaming
all media (including Hulu, Netflix, ..., etc ) it is not even as good as Miro.

